# Springtime Gorky



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky is so good. He is with one of us all the time. We decided in the daytime that we can take him almost everywhere. At night he is crated. We are looking for an x-large crate eiter I crate or Life stage crate. Last night we had a radio broadcast, so we left him with one of my students and he was just so outgoing and good. I guess all the training is paying off. He is now 80 lbs. Here are some photos of Gorky in the backyard.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorky is one fine looking dog. I love his color and I love the way his head is clipped. 80 lbs though? Wow--he's a big boy!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Marian. I cut his top knot. Roger does the body. He is a big boy, but we sorted out a lot of problems because of his weight. We have a harness for walking and it has resolved the pulling. No lifting for us, so when he is to be put on the grooming table we just entice him with a tablespoon of peanut butter. He puts his front feet right up. We try to expose him to alot of people so he is settling down with greetings etc. I hope he doesn't get too much bigger. We wonder what weight he will be when he fills out. He is so not an alpha dog and from early on he just looks directly at you in a non hostile way.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great photos of Gorky. Wow, 80 pounds! I can't imagine. Some days I lose the battle with Jas and he's still in the 30's lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorky looks great as always!  I still can't believe how big a boy he is...lol. Yeah, I bet you don't pick him up to put on the table, that would be a back breaker! He is holding his dark brown color soooo well! Ivy is not an alfa either, she is a total love, thinks all people should love her... lol. She too is a good size, but, I have to say, nothing like Gorky. How tall is her now? Ivy is a bit under 26 inches. I have not weighed her lately but I would guess her weight to be about 50 pounds.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Rockporters, I am sure Jaz will settle down. We never thought Gorky would settle down. Of course, he has his good days and bad days. haha


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky is around 27 inches. I haven't tape measured him lately. Yeah, he is a back breaker but so nice with the weight. He loves everybody.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I just measured Gorky and he is 27 1/2 inches. Wow! That's why we need a bigger crate.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cute! I really like his expression in the first picture


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Rockporters, I am sure Jaz will settle down. We never thought Gorky would settle down. Of course, he has his good days and bad days. haha


LOL, we'll keep our fingers crossed anyhow .


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Gorky looks so handsome and looks like he could be brothers to our 86 lb,
28" brown boy Lautrec. I will try to post some pictures soon. The similarity is uncanny. Our 10 mos. old boy is also a total love: he adores people and all dogs. We also use a harness as he is very strong. The best thing is that he is very agile, coordinated and a fast runner. He is quite skilled at catch and goes air bound regularly in play. It is a sight to behold. Gorky has an especially sweet face .


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW 80 lbs! thats insane! Jamie and Willow together dont weigh that LOL 

He is so pretty, and dark brown I want to snuggle him!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your compliments. Gorky is also agile and loves to be outside running and having fun. Gorky is a perfect gentleman with dogs as well. Lautrec is 86 lbs wow!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, great pictures of Gorky! I can't imagine 80lbs!! that's massive!! How old is he by now?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Heather, Gorky is 101/2 months old. Boy, do they grow fast.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought he was about the same age as Rogan! ... wow do they ever grow fast! You're so right about that! Rogan is 9 months and about 35 lbs... his mom and dad were smaller standards so I don't expect he'll get too much bigger then what he is right now, 22" tall the last time I measured, which is what I wanted. I can't imagine him TWICE the size he is now! That seems really big to me! lol 
Gorky is adorable and I just love his colour!! Isn't is great to have spring weather to get outside and let them just play and be dogs!?! I love it!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hes so cute! I love his cut and how his topknot isnt rounded from his ears. I wanted to keep Atticus' like that but I let my mom have at him with the scissors and sure enough she chopped it round when I told her to leave it alone. She said he was embarressed to have "helmet head" lol. But I think they look so much cuter when its blended into their ears. 

Just looked back at the pics again, and he has the biggest feet! Theyre so cute! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Michelle said:


> Hes so cute! I love his cut and how his topknot isnt rounded from his ears. I wanted to keep Atticus' like that but I let my mom have at him with the scissors and sure enough she chopped it round when I told her to leave it alone. She said he was embarressed to have "helmet head" lol. But I think they look so much cuter when its blended into their ears.
> 
> Just looked back at the pics again, and he has the biggest feet! Theyre so cute! lol[/QUO
> 
> He is a lovely, enormous boy!! He is sure well loved too, obviously!!!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Michelle, I guess he does have big feet. When I looked back at the photos I noticed that too! I am a big fan of blended topknot. He looks like a muskateer or Jimi Hendrix (afro cut). 

ArreauStandardPoodles, he is most definitely loved. I have never had a dog before, so he gets alot of attention. We are very lucky to have such a good boy as Gorky.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely coat texture and color. 80lbs??? Wow! Can I see his pedigree?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Cbrand, he is leatherstocking bred. His mother is Baroness of Leatherstocking and his father is Leatherstockings Brown Derby. Spoospirit's Ivy is Gorky's sister. You can look online to see his pedigree. He is AKC registered.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump in rememberance of Gorky.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

RIP, Gorky. :angel2:

Thank you for all the smiles you brought to so many faces in your short life. We will all miss you.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

RIP gorky


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

RIP Gorky


----------

